# Bears at Chattahoochee WMA today



## philtuts (Jul 4, 2011)

Me and the parents drove up to the mountains for the day. I decided we'd take a drive through the National Forest up past Helen through the WMA. It was real pretty up in there. We were going around one of the many ridge bends up in the high stuff and I saw some movement up in the thick stuff. Sure enough, I reversed back a little, and it was a sow and three cubs! Got some decent pics - I'll try to upload a few. That place is huge though! How are the deer numbers in Chattahoochee WMA?  
Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 4, 2011)

That's great pics of the cub on the downed tree - Probably pretty rare to capture - way to go!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of bear in that area , way more bear than deer.


----------



## Fire Eater (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw a big bear on GA 60 south of Dockery Lake saturday...more bears in Chestatee WMA than deer.


----------



## ripplerider (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw one on Swallow's Creek Sunday before last. Around 150 lbs.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 5, 2011)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Lots of bear in that area , way more bear than deer.



Yep and there are a bunch of hogs taking over too. If your looking to kill a deer focus on a different part of the state as far as WMA's goes. That being said there are still some around up here and some sure enough good ones at that, but they are very few and far between.


----------



## philtuts (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I have other places to hunt deer, I was just curious. However, I am planning on bear hunting this fall and I was thinking that Chattahoochee would be a good place to start. Possibly Tray Mtn. area as well.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 6, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yep and there are a bunch of hogs taking over too. If your looking to kill a deer focus on a different part of the state as far as WMA's goes. That being said there are still some around up here and some sure enough good ones at that, but they are very few and far between.


lots of hogs , but at the present time dnr want allow hunting them with dogs on a wma. i guess they are protecting them,so i hope they continue to multiply in there state sanctuary and i will keep catching the ones that venture to far outside the sanctuary


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jul 6, 2011)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I have other places to hunt deer, I was just curious. However, I am planning on bear hunting this fall and I was thinking that Chattahoochee would be a good place to start. Possibly Tray Mtn. area as well.



i am planning to be on trey mnt. a good bit come aug 15 i will keep you posted on bear sign i see.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the road open now from Low Gap up to the Upper Chattahoochie.  Was there alot of people camping this weekend ? Great Photo's


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice pic and good eye for spotting them!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 7, 2011)

3ringer said:


> Is the road open now from Low Gap up to the Upper Chattahoochie.  Was there alot of people camping this weekend ? Great Photo's



Closes today......

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...lerts&ttype=alerts&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Alerts & Notices


Upper Chattahoochee River Road Open for 4th of July Weekend Holiday 
Date(s): Jul 1, 2011

The Upper Chattahoochee River Road is now open on a temporary basis. Forest Service crews have worked hard to clear storm debris and make the road safe for travel. Although the road will be open through Thursday, July 7, the road will be intermittently closed for further debris removal and some timber salvage operations.

Please contact the Chattooga River Ranger District office at 706-754-6221 for the latest information about the status of the road.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 17, 2011)

Closed yesterday.


----------

